# Which Animal Crossing game is your least favourite?



## Stockley_ (Jun 6, 2017)

I've only played the original, City Folk, and New Leaf, but I have to say out of those three, City Folk is my least favourite


----------



## CoveyCube (Jun 6, 2017)

I think GC is honestly pretty great, and it has some cool things that I wish were carried over into more games. I just have no sort of nostalgia towards it, and I don't have the heart to say WW or CF is my least favourite


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 7, 2017)

Wild World. I loved it at the time, and played it non stop, but I tried playing it again a couple of years ago, and the graffics were terrible. There were other things I hated as well.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jun 7, 2017)

City Folk, because it really disappointed me because it was, at the time, like Wild World but with the city. I enjoy it much more now than I did when it was released, but Wild World will always hold a special place as my first AC game. I do really like the GC game because it's so different than what I am used to with AC now.


----------



## iuuv (Jun 9, 2017)

Wild World's graphics aged horribly, and that's a dealbreaker.  This is coming a lot from a guy that barely gives a crap about graphics, thinks SM64 still looks good, and plays Animal Crossing on a Nintendo console with a 240p screen

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't see why anyone would choose CF as their least favorite because it's WW with objectively better graphics and more content


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2017)

I only played 2 of these and can't really get myself to vote.


----------



## hestu (Jun 10, 2017)

While the graphics of CF are far better than WW, I think it's still my least favorite. The amount of time I spent playing WW as a kid versus the amount of time I spent playing CF doesn't even compare honestly lol, so I think WW ranks above CF.


----------



## bonucci (Jun 11, 2017)

I've only really played New Leaf and Wild World. I've watched a couple of game plays of the rest because I don't have a Wii.
The only reason I like Wild World the least is (in my opinion) there's really less to do in that game, and the graphics were really bad haha.
I do have so much nostalgia towards that game though and it hurts my heart to even be critical about it.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 11, 2017)

Wild World for sure.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 12, 2017)

My least favourite has gotta be city folk. It seems like one of the laziest entries in the series imo, the villagers have no personality and say the same thing over and over, literally. But it does have it's moments, however it's the one I play the least so for that reason it's my least favourite. I just don't think AC was made for the wii imo, sure the graphics were improved massively, but a game that requires you to spend hours in, with iffy controls isn't very comfortable. I'm a huge fan of the city though and I wish that was there instead of the mainstreet. I loved the aesthetics of the city a lot.


----------



## Envy (Jun 12, 2017)

City Folk, by a long-shot.

Wild World had issues, don't get me wrong. The removal of holidays was a big point of contention with me. However, I can look at that game and say that it added enough new features to at least justify it as an okay Animal Crossing game in my mind. City Folk was just bad. It's like the only thing that they cared about polishing in the game was the graphics. They slopped that game together so quick making for a very lackluster single-player experience (for example, the villagers having no options/'phases' to their conversations and being VERY repetitive), the city which was obviously tacked on to make the game look like something new took away a lot of replay value, and there were other unforgivably bad design choices (removing the villager pictures, reducing the house size, basing the whole game on motion controls and thus making patterns become really hard, etc.). City Folk is objectively worse than Wild World.. And we're comparing a Wii game to a DS game. The Wii game really only was better graphically. Pathetic.

It's a wonder that a quality sequel like New Leaf even happened after that mess.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 12, 2017)

Definitely Wild World. Bad DS graphics, boring holiday's, I couldn't play it for more that five days without getting bored with it. City Folk is a better version of it. It has real holidays, and the city.


----------



## angelina (Jun 14, 2017)

I never played WW, so that's out. With the other 3, City Folk is my least favorite. There were some things I loved about it, like the loss of the hat, the city, and the new Gracie stuff. But I hated grass wear because my town always ended up looking like a desert. The villagers had nothing really to say, they seemed friendlier in the original and their random move-outs were so annoying. I wasn't a fan of the magical bus either that arrived and disappeared with no road. But, I still played it for hours though.


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 16, 2017)

I voted Animal Crossing Wild World just because i'm not a fan of the obscure event contest clues here based on that game..


----------



## Verecund (Jun 17, 2017)

I've only played Wild World, City Folk, and New Leaf, but out of those I'd have to say my least favourite is City Folk. Some of the dialogue was good, but it was _way _too repetitive. I'd talk to Francine and she'd say the exact same line twenty times in a row; I couldn't stand it. I liked the City and the graphics were good, along with some of the new events (I didn't like the removal of Bright Nights/Flower Fest/La-Di-Day, though, and the Bug Offs and Flea Markets were far worse in City Folk than in Wild World), but the repetitive dialogue was definitely the worst part. I also didn't like how once a villager was in boxes they were unable to be stopped, and I even had a villager say they were going to stay after I told them not to move but ended up being in boxes the very next day anyway, which was one of the main things that made me stop playing.


----------



## Jake (Jun 17, 2017)

Wild World. There really isn't anything to do unless you play with others. I understand City Folk is hated a lot, but at least if you don't have friends to play with there are actual events for you to enjoy.


----------



## Yuckaiju (Jun 19, 2017)

I haven't played since GC, and likely won't really at this point, so cool to read everyone's opinions about the other games. It sounds like NL is a great time to get back on board! I hope mobile is fun, whatever it turns out to be.


----------



## Weiland (Jun 20, 2017)

Wild World. I loved it as a kid but now it's just kinda...bland.


----------



## Marmoset (Jun 23, 2017)

City Folk. While I appreciate that they tried catering to various consoles, it just didn't seem to translate well for whatever reason.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 23, 2017)

This sounds pathetic but I only clicked on ACWW because I've never played it, I haven't played the original ACGC either but I've heard amazing things about it.

I really enjoyed ACCF and I'm currently loving ACNL and I can't wait to see what Nintendo has in store for the upcoming AC


----------



## John Wick (Jun 24, 2017)

New Leaf.
Nintendo took away the villagers brains, and replaced them with bundt cake. :-/


----------



## Lanstar (Jun 24, 2017)

Jon_Snow said:


> New Leaf.
> Nintendo took away the villagers brains, and replaced them with bundt cake. :-/



"I'm not enjoying this game, so everyone else shouldn't be enjoying it either."

-- Almost every message you've been posting in this forum this month.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 24, 2017)

Lanstar said:


> "I'm not enjoying this game, so everyone else shouldn't be enjoying it either."
> 
> -- Almost every message you've been posting in this forum this month.



I posted my opinion. I didn't say you had to like it.

No need to be nasty.
I wasn't.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jun 28, 2017)

Wildworld because nook rips you off after you pay off your house which took forever....
And idk. It was just okay? I have more memories with basically every other game.


----------



## Twisterheart (Jun 28, 2017)

Wild World.

I still had fun playing it, but it's just very lacking. The graphics aren't very good, and there is little to do in the game. There aren't any real holidays, and the ones that are in the game are boring.


----------



## Bilaz (Aug 5, 2017)

Looking at the series as it currently is I say you can get the full Animal Crossing experience if you play both New Leaf and Gamecube. Those two games are phenominal and everything GC lacks in customization NL has and everything NL lacks in 'personality' (quirkyness, villager dialogue, backstory, etc.) GC has.

This leaves Wild World and City Folk. Now, I understand why many people put WW as their least favourite. It lacks holidays and it's graphics aged horribly. However, if you step back and look at the games in their time and in relation to the rest of series: CF added absolutely nothing positive! WW was the first to introduce hat and hair customization, side rooms, real multiplayer, villager pictures and more. Therefore I pick CF as my least favourite.

To put it simply: without Wild World, New Leaf wouldn't have been as wonderful as it was. Without City Folk... New Leaf would have honestly probably been better as villager personalities wouldn't have been wrecked. XD


----------



## tweety21 (Aug 6, 2017)

I think that CF in my least favourite, I haven't soo much memory with that game, and also if WW isn't perfect and it is very old, I'll always love that game!


----------



## Vonny (Aug 6, 2017)

I can't decide because I love them all.  My vote goes to amiibo festival.  

Jk.  I guess City Folk but I still played the crap out of it and consider it one of my favorite Wii games + made tones of friends + memories etc


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Aug 6, 2017)

why isnt HHD here that would be a easy choice


----------



## Katelyn (Aug 6, 2017)

Definitely he GC version. Even though I played it as a young kid I still REALLY dislike the game. Tbh, I truly believe the only reason people claim they like it is because of nostalgia


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 7, 2017)

iuuv said:


> Wild World's graphics aged horribly, and that's a dealbreaker.  This is coming a lot from a guy that barely gives a crap about graphics, thinks SM64 still looks good, and plays Animal Crossing on a Nintendo console with a 240p screen
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I don't see why anyone would choose CF as their least favorite because it's WW with objectively better graphics and more content



I agree. Wild World is definitely my least favorite for all of those reasons. City Folk is actually my favorite one, Wild World is just so poorly done that I can barely get myself to build a town and get into it when I can play a better animal crossing title.


----------



## cornimer (Aug 8, 2017)

City Folk *gags on the word*

Because 1. That grass deterioration though 2. The conversation with villagers is so weird? It makes me not want to talk to them 3. It's basically Wild World (and I LOVE Wild World) but on the Wii so it's awkward to play and just altogether not as fun


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 8, 2017)

My least favorite is probably City Folk.  But even at that, I still enjoyed it and played it a ton when it came out.  It was just the most underwhelming AC in my opinion.  There were no big, or exciting changes from the previous AC, Wild World.  I feel like the most major change, the city, could have been done way better than it was.  There wasn't really all that much to it.  They just took previous pieces of AC games (ie: Shampoodles, Katrinas Shop) and just stuck it in "a city".  In my opinion it could have been done way better/differently.

The dialogue with villagers was bland and the introduction of grass deterioration are a couple other big parts of City Folk I did not like.


----------



## Mash (Aug 9, 2017)

City Folk, I like it and all, but it isn't as classic as the others for me...


----------



## lucyhannahg (Aug 10, 2017)

i am surprised that more people voted cf then ww! for city folk, the game itself is better then wild world as it had better graphics, better content and generally was an all round good animal crossing game. But i can then also see why people voted ww as more people played it, it was the easier accessible game on the more popular handheld (rather then it being limited to home play on the console) but if i were to go back and play an animal crossing game, i would find myself reaching for city folk and not wild world? Its a more interesting game to play. (also: HOW have people voted for game cube, that game was the bomb at the time, classic)


----------



## Shayden (Aug 10, 2017)

I feel like new leaf is the best one! It has way more features, it's easier to control than Wild World, and you have public works projects and town ordinances! I' m surprised it doesn't have more votes!


----------



## Bilaz (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm getting the feeling that most of us are in complete agreement with each other? It seems to me that most who voted for Wild World did so because City Folk IS technically Wild World with better graphics and more content and thus making it better.
On the other hand those voting for City Folk voted for City Folk for that same exact reason. Because it's basically just an updated Wild World port so much less effort went into creating the game than the other three installments...


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Aug 14, 2017)

Main series - Wild World. Sure, the game is nostalgic as heck but it is SO dated. The framerate is horrible and the villagers are far too mean in this game. In the GCN games and City Folk / Let's Go to the City, the villagers had a nice variety of being nice and mean, but in Wild World they are mostly irritating. And don't get me STARTED on the fact that you have to play every 2 DAYS just to prevent a villager from moving out. I just don't have the time for that. Not to mention that you have to keep talking to villagers over and over and OVER just to prevent them from moving out which is tiring and headache inducing. One time I had to keep talking to Rosie for an HOUR just so she wouldn't move out, like, COME ON! That was so annoying that it made me delete both my WW save and backed up save, meaning my town is lost forever (sure it had Rosie, Static and Purrl, but I have them in my other towns aside from Static). Now don't get me wrong, the music is amazing (probably the best thing about the game) and some of the new features are pretty nice, but this game also took away a ton of features that were in the previous games, such as sports balls and actual holidays such as Toy Day. There wasn't even a need to remove those. The DS wasn't THAT limited. I don't think Wild World is a bad game by any means, it's just not enjoyable for me. I think it's an okay game, but definitely a game that's a bit overrated and a game I probably won't return to. I just find it odd how the movie and mangas were actually really good (especially the movie) compared to the game they were based on (then again, the movie had some GCN references, and the first Wild World manga was originally based off the GCN game).

Spin-off series - amiibo Festival. do i need to say anything? who even likes this game? lol


----------



## Alsafie (Aug 14, 2017)

Although Wild World looks shocking now, Let's Go To The City gets my vote. It was a disappointment. Sure, the first bus ride was a thrill but the game was pretty boring. Not to mention I didn't enjoy playing it on a non-handheld system as much. The shops were quite expensive with no great way to earn money. The villagers seemed more boring.

Overall, Wild World is nostalgic, whereas the City game was just lacking and was an utter disappointment.


----------



## Ciarvax (Aug 15, 2017)

City Folk for me.
WW was the first game I played, so I look back at that fondly. 
CF, IMO, was basically Wild World but non-portable and they stuck a city in for good measure.


----------



## Roserra (Aug 16, 2017)

I love love loved WW as a kid, and I still do. New Leaf comes second, but CF comes last. I mean, it's pretty good, but not as good as NL and WW. So definently CF as my least favourite.


----------



## --- (Aug 16, 2017)

wild world was what started my crack addiction with animal crossing so it has got a special place in my heart despite how crap it feels to play now comparatively. city folk, however, just never clicked with me. animal crossing is a game that i associate with playing lazily under my blankets or on the go or just about anywhere. it was always a pocket world for me and having it anchored to a tv in my living room felt really restrictive, especially as a kid.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2017)

Animal Crossing City Folk, no matter how hard I try to get into it I just can't


----------



## Rupleteaser (Aug 18, 2017)

Gotta be Wild World, if only because City Folk is for the most part just a greatly expanded version of it. The only real drawback in my books being the lack of Villager pictures.

Population Growing is lacking a lot of aspects of course, but it has a very special charm compared to the other games which makes it rather stand out, despite a lot of the great features that's been added since.


----------



## Coach (Aug 18, 2017)

Let's Go To The City is by far my least favourite. Both Gamecube and Wild World are a little clunky to play now, especially compared to New Leaf, but I grew up with Wild World and Gamecube is just awesome. Let's Go To The City was just something I couldn't get into, it felt like a chore to play it. I'm not sure why I think this exactly, but I just didn't like it.


----------



## LunarMako (Nov 30, 2017)

Out of your list, I?ve actually only played Animal Crossing New Leaf. Which is my favourite. Between New Leaf, Pocket Camp and Happy Home Designer it is hard to pick my least favourite. With Happy Home Designer, I like to decorate, but I didn?t like how little there was to do compared to New Leaf. Pocket Camp is more challenging, but still not as much to do. Wish they would make a new one as good as New Leaf. But with new stuff.


----------



## Whisboi (Nov 30, 2017)

City Folk. Wild World does NOT hold up in my opinion, but it was a great game in its time and I poured hours into it. I still log into my Gamecube town from time to time, and I've had it for upwards of 10 years, so that's my second favorite. New Leaf is definitely my favorite of all time. But I couldn't get past the controls of City Folk, and I feel like it just has too many things that other installments do better, so there was no reason for me to go back to it. I'm pretty sure I sold it to keep playing my original Gamecube town.


----------



## jusina (Nov 30, 2017)

If Amiibo Festival doesn't count as an official title, I've gotta say City Folk. The controls are weird and clunky, the game seems rushed/lazy and it lacks the charm that most AC games have. Not to mention having a city in a game is just... weird.


----------



## mitfy (Nov 30, 2017)

i've only played new leaf. my friend had city folk and i saw that in action a couple times and tbh the controls aren't my thing. idk something about it is less appealing to me than the other games seem


----------



## tsukune_713 (Dec 1, 2017)

for me id have to say new leaf, it did a lot of things great like adding all the new bugs fish flowers, but also made the game much easier and made the villagers relatively boring


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 3, 2017)

For me it is CF because I couldn't play it.  I have a problem with games that have too much panning, it makes me nauseous.  I had so many copies of the GC version, as well as WW.  I didn't think anything could top WW but going back and playing it now, as has already been said elsewhere the graphics are awful.  I don't know how I played it, it is so "fuzzy" looking.  However, I feel that the villagers had so much more personality in WW and GC versions.  The villagers now seem so tame and repetitive in NL, but I still prefer it over all the other versions so far.


----------



## Feraligator (Dec 4, 2017)

I don't dislike any of the entries to the series but I had to vote for Wild World. 
Every single Animal Crossing game comes packed with memories, but I enjoy Animal Crossing as a home console game more as I prefer playing a big screen. 
While I logged in lots of hours into WW, I put much more into CF.

I can't wait for the switch version, I can finally play it on the big screen but also bring it to uni or on holiday with ease.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 8, 2017)

Probably Wild World which is crazy because I had such an amazing time playing it and it was my childhood! But I really do think that with every new game they come out with they have definitely improved from the last one.
Fingers crossed they do the same for the switch! xD


----------



## John Wick (Dec 9, 2017)

I've only played WW and NL. There are things I like about WW that NL is lacking, and vice versa. 

I couldn't go back to WW after NL though. 
The graphics are superior, and it has the island, PWP's and so much more. 
It's only missing the extensive, witty dialogue that WW had. ^_^


----------



## quicktails (Dec 10, 2017)

City Folk belongs in the trash. Basically a lazy graphical upgrade of WW with none of the good dialogue to make up for the lack of new features.


----------



## WynterFrost (Dec 10, 2017)

I picked City Folk. I found moving around really tedious compared to what I was used to in WW and because I was only able to play on the weekends it took me ages to make any progress with collecting fish/bugs/bells. Being able to play wherever I like is also a reason why CF is my least favourite


----------



## PrincessBetter (Jan 12, 2018)

WW has amazing dialogue, but the graphics and the color scheme is just awful... No matter how much you decorate your town and no matter how cute your clothes are, it still looks cheap...
CF addressed the graphics, but removed the villagers personalities.
NL has pretty great graphics, but it seems like the villagers just aren't that into you and still kind of remind me of the CF villagers the way they keep giving me game tutorials when I have over 1000 in game hours. And I rarely ever get pinged either and I know my friendship is high with them, so that's not it


----------



## Freddie (Jan 14, 2018)

City Folk was meh


----------



## krystillin (Jan 14, 2018)

I only voted the original because I never played it. I loved all three, NL is my favorite. Mostly the stacking ability with fruits and selecting all fossils to be identified puts it way ahead.


----------



## Cheren (Jan 25, 2018)

I've never played City Folk, so it's my least favorite by default.


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 19, 2018)

I picked City Folk, it's not like that I completely hate this game, but compared to the other games, it's not really my favorite. Sure, I had fun with it, however, now that I think about it, there are some things that bothers me. Like that your house can only have three rooms in total, I really had some trouble when it came to do any kind of decoration. The city itself was also kinda disappointing. It's not bad from the idea and all, but they could have done so much more with it. Overall, I had more fun with Wild World around that time than with City Folk, probably because WW was also my first AC game which I loved a lot back then. Only thing I liked about City Folk was the way the town was built up. Like the overflow from the town to the beach and that because of this villagers were able to placed their houses around the beach. I kinda miss this in New Leaf.


----------



## Jimmyjim (Mar 19, 2018)

I've never played City Folk so if I had to take my nostalgia goggles off for a second I'd say the first one is my least favorite out of the ones that I've played. :c

I love the game to death but you can't deny that there were just so many improvements made overtime! The first game didn't even have a true multiplayer option to play with your friends, you had to bring your memory card over to a friends house just so they could see your town, and you couldn't even play in it with them. It was still pretty sweet being able to show off your town like that at the time, but I'm too spoiled by online play these days. :c


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 19, 2018)

I voted for CF because I couldn't get into it. WW had bad graphics but I enjoyed the gameplay regardless so I can't vote for it based on graphics. Animal Crossing I never played it but I did watch my older brother play it and it seemed interesting enough.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 19, 2018)

Wild World just hasn't aged well. Not just in graphics either. I wanted to play it a little while ago, but remembered that I'll never be able to unlock Nookingtons. I'm not buying a second cartridge and no one I know plays it. When you make certain features of an otherwise single player game only accessible by multiplayer, your game is doomed to age badly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And by "features" I don't mean Katie because she's made for multiplayer. I mean basic things like being able to unlock the final shop expansion.


----------



## Pumpkin Rosie (Mar 19, 2018)

I used to like City Folk, but after all it became my least favorite. Compare to the other Animal Crossing 
games, I had not so much fun with CF then I had with Wild World or now with New Leaf. It felt more 
like a bigger version of WW with some new stuff, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 19, 2018)

I've never played City Folk. 

I got rid of my GC years ago.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 20, 2018)

Ciry Folk. It was too similar to Wild World for my tastes. The microphone was cool, but I missed being able to play with my best friend at sleepovers, ?cause we only had one TV. I?ve always been more partial to the handheld versions for that reason, among other things.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Mar 20, 2018)

It's really tough. I haven't played GC Animal Crossing and Wild World and City Folk were too hard. I went with City Folk but I think that's more so because it was on the Wii and I couldn't play it as much. After how amazing New Leaf is I just couldn't get back into either of them. I do want to try GC Animal Crossing because it's the original and is still quite popular


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 9, 2018)

My least favorite is definitely and by a landslide, City Folk. I didn?t find myself enjoying it as much as the other games in the series.


----------



## Tim (Jun 10, 2018)

City Folk was the worst for me but only because it was on the Wii and I find myself wanting a more portable Animal Crossing experience. The reason GameCube ranks higher is because it was the first Animal Crossing, the one that started my liking and interest in the games, and also there wasn't a portable system to handle any Animal Crossing games yet, however, it would have been interesting if they made a Pokemon art style GameBoy Advanced game! 

City Folk did have a lot of fun things for its time though, like the very beginnings of PWP's... that was revolutionary for me.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 9, 2019)

For me, Wild World was definitely the worst of the bunch and regressed the series at many fronts (especially when it came to the richness of the villager's dialogues and holidays). :/ City Folk put the series back on track before New Leaf came and fixed practically everything wrong that the series had done. There were only a couple of things that I wish New Leaf got from City Folk (like the bank cards so you can do huge purchases at Gracie's without having withdraw tons of bells from your bank account), but hopefully they will fix that with the new game coming out!


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 9, 2019)

Another City Folk vote here.
I have a hard time picking between Wild World and City Folk, but I've found I'm so much more likely to pick up Wild World.


----------



## Marte (Jan 9, 2019)

City Folk, mainly because of the wii controller that I never got used to. Had this been on a DS or on the switch controller, then I would have liked it much, much better ^^


----------



## Chouchou (Jan 9, 2019)

I loved them all (expect City Folk because I never owned a Wii). 

New Leaf was great, but Gamecube has it's special charm and the best music of all games in my opinion. 
Played Wild World way too much.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Jan 9, 2019)

This is really hard because they're all great and love all of them. But I would have to say City Folk solely because of the wii controls. The controls are so frustrating and makes it hard to do simple things. Also the characters get a little repetitive in their dialogue.At least Wild World is portable even if the grapics are kinda dated and the holidays are a little lacking. But still my vote goes to City Folk because of those annoying controls.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 9, 2019)

I only played two games which was City Folk and New Leaf
I hate City Folk so I voted that


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jan 9, 2019)

I voted City Folk too. Probably because 1. My City Folk Disc literally stopped working  for no apparent reason and I couldn't play it anymore and 2. I don't really like playing games that are on disc because they scratch waaay too easily. So yeah.


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jan 12, 2019)

City Folk.

GC has its nostalgic feels, WW has a lot of charm for me (and I don't mind the graphics; I think the grainy effect is cute, like an old movie) and the best soundtrack, along with really detailed character personalities, and NL is the most polished and offers the most in terms of content.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2019)

I can't understand how people hate Wild World less than City Folk???


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 13, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I can't understand how people hate Wild World less than City Folk???



I know right? To me, City Folk is such an amazing game in comparison and the online play was super amazing, it even had voice chat through Wii Speak!  You also were able to use a USB Keyboard to type messages/letters instead of pointing the remote akwardly at the screen! xD Compared to City Folk, Wild World felt so dead in comparison (heck, most of the town was ugly dirt) while City Folk just felt so much more alive. New Leaf of course took that liveliness to a whole different level (I still think the GameCube AC is the most lively of the bunch though)!


----------



## Officer Berri (Jan 22, 2019)

I can honestly say the only one so far I can say I dislike is City Folk. Because it's the only one I never cared to buy. The wii was the worst Nintendo console I've owned (I only have a small number of games for it- and I never even bothered with the WiiU) and even when I had the chance to get the game one day while shopping at gamestop with my grandmother I chose another game instead. I disliked the commercials for it as well and it made me dislike the idea of the game even more for some reason.

Though if I were to make a list of my preferences in Animal Crossing related games it'd probably be like:

New Leaf = Population Growing > Happy Home Designer = Pocket Camp (really want to play this... and I might be able to now that I have my own phone since mom says I can play games on it at home without jacking up the phone bill) > Wild World >> City Folk >>> Amiibo Festival

I'd actually probably want to play Amiibo Festival before I'd play City Folk if it weren't for the fact Amiibo Cards and Figures are necessary.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jan 22, 2019)

City folk for me. I' m not really a home console person, especially as a child. Can't play a wii on a long car trip! I liked city folk, I just played it way less than any other game because it's just easier to play when it's portable. It's way better suited for something like the switch or DS.


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 25, 2019)

Officer Berri said:


> I can honestly say the only one so far I can say I dislike is City Folk. Because it's the only one I never cared to buy. The wii was the worst Nintendo console I've owned (I only have a small number of games for it- and I never even bothered with the WiiU) and even when I had the chance to get the game one day while shopping at gamestop with my grandmother I chose another game instead. I disliked the commercials for it as well and it made me dislike the idea of the game even more for some reason.
> 
> Though if I were to make a list of my preferences in Animal Crossing related games it'd probably be like:
> 
> ...



lol what


----------



## Dim (Jan 25, 2019)

City Folk for sure. It was just an Wild World update pretty much. Having to design with the wii remote was my least favorite part of it. I nearly quit Animal Crossing itself because of it. I actually wasn’t planning on buying New Leaf at first. Thank goodness I did.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 25, 2019)

Probably City Folk. I only played this for a short while on my brother's Wii (he bought the game just for me) but I still found it a bit underwhelming, even if the graphics were a lot better than Wild World. I also hate the Wii controllers so that's probably a big factor too. Wild World introduced me to the franchise so I have a soft spot for that game! I often get nostalgic for those *bad* pixelly graphics. Also Wild World's soundtrack is my favourite among the games so far!


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 28, 2019)

My least favorite Animal Crossing game was City Folk. I tend to prefer handheld versions of the games.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 6, 2019)

Can't really say since I haven't played Wild World and City Folk/Let's Go To The City. The original and New Leaf are both awesome. Some stuff I like better in ACGC, other things I like better in ACNL. Which one is better is impossible to say. What I can say is that if we count the spinoffs, then Happy Home Designer is by far my least favorite out of the ones I've played.


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2019)

_Let's Go To The City._ [/brit]

Animal Crossing doesn't suit a home console IMO. I know it started on a home console (although I never played the GC game) but I feel simulation games are best suited to handhelds. When AC Switch comes out I'll play purely handheld I think.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Feb 8, 2019)

City Folk just always felt off to me. It might be because I didn't play it until New Leaf had been out for a year, and I didn't have a Wii when it came out, but something about it just feels very lackluster and clunky. Also it didn't seem to fit in with the way the Wii worked.


----------



## WilE04 (Feb 8, 2019)

Oddly enough, not City Folk, in fact Wild World is my least favorite, simply because I prefer the other games, not counting Pocket Camp. (I don?t have HHD or Amiibo Festival)


----------



## Keystone (Feb 10, 2019)

New Leaf is definitely my favorite. I like the GameCube version because it is classic and has a different feel to it then other animal crossing games. While I do like wild world more than city folk overall, I have to put wild world lower on the list. Only because it is much harder to play after a game like new leaf and it did not age well. Though I enjoy them all so much that none of them are bad to me. That?s just he order I would prefer to play in


----------



## Dacroze (Feb 12, 2019)

New Leaf and GC are out of question, so it is between City Folk and Wild World. I once started a new town in City Folk in winter and it started turning into a desert after just 2 weeks. In Wild World the graphics don't hold up at all, but this can be fixed with an emulator and the right settings. So my vote went to City Folk, because the grass deterioration alone is horrible enough.


----------



## auroral (Feb 12, 2019)

In the same boat as OP! It's not that CF is a bad game, it's just that it felt like there was so much less to do, and the villagers didn't feel nearly as alive as they did in the original. In the original, I spent SO much of my time talking with my animals and running around doing their chores, and I really hated it when the animals in CF would just repeat the same line over and over again until you went into a different area and came back again. I think that's honestly my biggest complaint with it.


----------



## Pellie (Jun 23, 2019)

From the games listed on this pole, I would say Wild World, although I wouldn't go ahead and say it my 
least favorite overall, it's more like that I enjoyed the other AC games a little bit more in retrospect. 

If there is a AC games which I would call my least favorite (and which is not listed on this pole) then 
it's probably Pocket Camp. Overall, I didn't enjoyed this game that much and those stupid Leaf Tickets 
are a pain in the butt. Lost my interest pretty quick and quited it as I didn't wanted to waste any
more time into it.


----------



## Maiana (Jun 23, 2019)

Wild World. Although I don't remember a lot from it despite playing the game so much, the graphics were a no for me.
City Folk is right behind it though even though I have so many memories from that game.


----------



## Halloqueen (Aug 22, 2019)

Because I have never played Wild World and have no interest or intent to ever do so, the obvious choice for worst mainline installment for me is *City Folk*. The villagers' dialogue was the most bland it has ever been, as far as I've experienced in one of these games, and they would repeat themselves a lot. The grass deterioration was apparently even worse than New Leaf's, which I don't even want to imagine because I already hate New Leaf's grass deterioration, though I never played City Folk long enough to see it in person. I also hated being forced to use the Wiimote and Nunchuck since I would rather be using the GameCube controller like I would on practically any other Wii game that allowed me to do so. City Folk was just a thoroughly unpleasant experience for me and I never got far in it because nothing drew me in.


----------



## Hat' (Aug 23, 2019)

Wild World... the graphics girl... not good. I barely played it when I was younger, I've always prefered City Folk, for pretty much everything.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 24, 2019)

Wild World was my least favorite. The graphics were almost painful to look at. At least Wild World had some cool events and a movie spin-off.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 21, 2019)

I didn't particularly care for a lot of City Folk. I liked to run everywhere and the grass wore down REALLY fast and I was never good at lying paths. One thing I did like about City Folk was the shop card! I didn't have to carry hundreds of thousands of bells to pick something up at Gracie's.


----------



## MapleCake (Sep 23, 2019)

City Folk was the worst and not even because I hated the game itself but the fact that it was only playable with Wii remotes. Those remotes made my hands cramp after an hour. It was so hard to fish, and catch bugs or simply running ANYWHERE. I wanted to love it so bad, I loved how they had the bus and the city was set up. But I couldn't stand the Wii remote set up for it. Especially because I have carpal tunnel flare ups in both my wrists, this easily was my least favorite version. At least with my DS, I can rest my wrists on my lap and play for long periods. It doesn't always make me immune to my flare ups but anything was better than dealing with City Folk.


----------



## Ossiran (Sep 23, 2019)

City Folk, because it felt like an expansion pack to Wild World and not a new game. Had I never played Wild World, City Folk would've been better than it, but having played Wild World before it, City Folk just felt like an add-on I paid full price for. Barely anyone I know who had it actually used the Wii Speak.


----------



## Lynnea (Sep 25, 2019)

I wish Amiibo Festival was a choice lmao.


----------

